

Earth and Moon as seen from Saturn - srathi
https://plus.google.com/u/0/113118420661689340672/posts/7cFLNEWZxVj

======
biinui
may anyone explain why earth is shining like a star? is it reflecting the sun
beam?

and why no stars on the background?

